# Feeding Cornish Game Hens as Treats?



## Konotashi

Okay, so I know for all of your 'normal sized' GSDs, a Cornish game hen would hardly be an appetizer. But I think for my mini GSD, it'd be a whole meal. LOL

Would it be okay to give Ozzy a whole Cornish game hen maybe once or twice a week as a treat? I can't really afford to go completely raw with him (or him and both of my ferrets would be eating it), but I figure he'd enjoy it as a nice dinner every now and then.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I don't see why it would be a problem. Though honestly for a dog the size of Ozzy, it might be best to cut it in half and use half one day and the other half the other day. A whole hen in one day would be far too much, or at least it would be for my two small dogs.


----------



## Lilie

A 'treat' meaning a meal that is special, right? Not as in 'treat' for the pup doing something good. 

I think I cornish game hen could pretty much carry Ozzy off if it were still alive and kicking....Ok, maybe not that big, but still for a little dog like Ozzy....


----------



## Gmthrust

Game hens, with the gibblets included----are a big hit here----we try to select closest to a pound per Game Hen---but usually weigh a bit more than that, and purchase at least three whole Game Hens at a time (three female shepherds).

Our newest adoption is a female Chihuahua, who is three and a half years old, and weighs three and a half pounds. The foster lady told us that she had began feeding her raw, part of the time---very nice! Later, I read for Chihuahuas, generally-speaking---to cut up the Game Hen into eight even-steven portions for eight meals. I am still gauging the feeding amount for her, but thought I'd pass along that Pippen, our little girl, does very well on a mostly but still only partial raw. _She now has FUR_! Woooohoooo lol.

Don't know if any of this non-expert-experience will help, but I hope:crazy:...... and Best Wishes Always for Ozzy:wub:


----------



## Gmthrust

Ooops. I forgot to say in my last post ....we haven't fed any Game Hen liver or kidney....yet....but everything else we have.


----------



## Konotashi

Lilie, yes, a treat as in a special meal.  

On payday, I think Ozzy will be enjoying a nice dinner!


----------



## SouthernNdN

oh, that's a great idea, on the cornish hens. Never thought about doing that once in a while. 

Any one have any idea on the ratio within the whole bird?

Konotashi, I too have a small girl, she's right about 60 lbs. So, a hen would probably hit it right, maybe even a little over.


----------



## KZoppa

I would cut it in half and give him one half one day and the other half another day but i dont see why it would be a problem.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

As long as you reduce his normal food that day it shouldn't be a problem.

Except ... he may start expecting raw food at EVERY meal.


----------



## Lin

I also think the whole thing would be too much for one meal! Maybe even too much for 2 meals. Have you ever done trading games with him with food? You can let him work on it for a little bit, and then take it away. But even if you've done trading before if you haven't with raw meat it could be too high motivation. And you don't want to cause any food guarding. 

If you have poultry shears, they can cut through any bone in a cornish hen. Even cheapy ones I imagine, while cheapy ones aren't good for a full size chicken. The easiest way to take it apart though is to dislocate the joints and just use a sharp knife through the joint spaces.


----------



## Sam GSD

I would careful feeding a dog/puppy raw anything if the normal diet is commercial dog food-The trick to feeding raw food is quick digestion-Commercial dog food ingredients is a slow digestion process. Not good for raw food to sit in the dog stomach for long period of time


----------



## lhczth

This thread is 4.5 years old so I think the OP has moved on.

Also, it is a myth that kibble and raw digest at different rates. 

ADMIN


----------



## Carriesue

The OP has sadly passed away... But like Lisa said it is completely a myth(for anyone new reading this) that you cannot feed raw and kibble together... I do every day with four dogs and have been doing so for years. If we were to go by that logic then you wouldn't be able to feed muscle meat and bone together because they digest differently, same with us... we eat bread and meat together as an example without an issue. Also sled dog teams have been feeding this way for a looong time and those dogs are supreme athletes, if it were harmful to the dogs I'm sure their handlers wouldn't be risking their livelihood. It's just a silly myth floating around Facebook/internet with no real scientific data to back it up.

That said some dogs do not tolerate it as well but for most dogs who are accustomed to raw it's fine!


----------

